# -

## Kidlena

.   .
         .  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Smilie:  
      ? -8   10?
  8,     :Smilie:  
   10   
http://new.ib.ru/wiki/261#__RefHeading__825_222320624

 :Smilie:

----------

